# Rear Slide Cover



## snsgraham

We tried to sleep through a rain storm that lasted ALL night long last Saturday, it was LOUD to say it kindly.
I am working on my own ideas for a cover but I thought I would ask and see if anyone has had a brainstorm for the 21RS yet??

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

Scott the rain hasn't bothered me, but once thought I had would be to take two of the sleeping bag closed foam pads (the thin blue ones) and along with some grommets and bungee cords to develop a way to put them on top of the roof, and attached down the side of rear slide to the support rails. I figured it would probably take two of the foam pads, duct taped together with grommets so they wouldn't pull out. Not sure that's a great solution but it might work. I still don't think they have an awning for the rear slides. You might email keystone about this to see if there is anything strong enough to attach to in the roof line.

Another thought if you want to explore above the ceiling would be to spray in some of the low expanding foam to insulate the roof-ceiling a bit.


----------



## OPKSclan

Scott,

I have a 28BHS and do not know the dimensions of the roof for a 21RS. They make slide out covers (awnings). Go to these websites SideOtut Kover II and DometicUSA A&E Systems. I couldn't find the A&E sizes but it looks like the SideOut Kover II roof sizes range from 62" X 69" up to 197" X 201". I would think there would be one that would fit the 21RS slideout. It should really help to soften the rain noise.

I don't know of anyone who has these, so I can't tell you how well they function.

Dan


----------



## highrigger_1

How about a awning slide over your slide? I got one over mine slide it keeps it clean plus adds a bearer over it. Just a thought
Highrigger_1 (I have a side slide)


----------



## CanadaCruizin

Highrigger, are you able to post a picture of the awning over the rear slide & how you did it? I'm sure many of us here would appreciate seeing what you've done.

I've been stumped and a tad frustrated on how to clean the rear slide after sleeping under a tree. The typical broom that we have doesn't seem to work all that well.


----------



## snsgraham

From what I can tell there is not enough room to attach the commercially available slide covers at the top where the marker lights are. I was thinking (oh boy!) that a guy could get some of the aluminum extrusion used to attach awnings to the roof line of a TT and then attach it where the existing gutter is screwed along just under the marker lights. This would give a way to attach to the TT above the slide and the cover could slide in and out at that point. Some industrial snaps or something could hold the other end to the seal portion of the extended slide. One would have to figure out a way of easily deploying and then removing the awning after that.

OK, it is a moldable







and very dynamic plan, let's work on it!









Scott


----------



## mskyoutback

After camping in a hybrid for the past couple of years, I find that the Outback is very quiet while it's raining. I enjoy hearing the rain, but in the hybrid there were times when it would drown out a normal conversation or wake us out of a sound sleep! 
Sheri


----------



## highrigger_1

I have a side slide on my fifth wheel where the awning is. I would think that someone would make one for the rear slide. The big part of the awning is on the slide and there is just a rail on the camper. So you sould be able to move it down below the marker lights as long as its above the slide.


----------



## snsgraham

Just to bring this to the front of our collective minds







and a sort of an update.
The commercialy manufactured slide out covers only go out to a max of 46" or so. We need 60" for the rear queen slide. Camping world can get the hardware for building one of these things but not the fabric, that we would have to provide.
The DW has found a fabric called sunshade or something like that available at the fabric store. The material is not sealed canvas like the big guys use but because it is thinner I think the roller for the 46" cover could handle the extra fabric. The stuff from the fabric store has to be orderd as they do not stock it at $8 a yard but it is UV resistant and made for being in the sun. It will keep the slide clean and keep the impact of the rain from being so noisy.

Comments??

Scott

PS I told the Camping World dude that they should try and get something like this in the manufacturing sector. They would sell a few.


----------



## Y-Guy

Scott I applaud your continued effort. I think however writing to places line Carefree of Colorado with the suggestion and even perhaps an electronic list of potential names of interest in a product might have a greater impact as CW just sells stuff I don' think the manufacture anything.

The concern I have is after seeing how the back top of the Outbacks are made after my tree issue I don't think there is enough beef behind the top of the trailer to support anything that put much tension on it.


----------



## shake1969

Why not attach it backwards? In other words, put the awning reel on the slide, not the trailer?

Looks like lots of room on the slide. Attach the other end to the small part of the trailer near the clearance lights.


----------



## MFamily

Wouldn't it be possible to mount alum. brackets on the top of the rear slide in the shape of a chair to face each other and still go over the edge and use some one-way snaps on the top edge of the rear of the TT to connect the cover/awning? Thinking if the brackets were of the right size in legnth and height, then one might be able to buy something at Lowes/Home Depot that would work. It does not have to be attached at all times, just when you stop and pull out the RS. Now I have another Mod I want to check on......

Thoughts???? Comments:::

Thanks......

You can always use a whole bunch of Duct tape and create your own cover.....
I hear the sticky stuff comes off with plenty of WD-40.....


----------



## snsgraham

shake1969 said:


> Why not attach it backwards? In other words, put the awning reel on the slide, not the trailer?
> 
> Looks like lots of room on the slide. Attach the other end to the small part of the trailer near the clearance lights.
> [snapback]16619[/snapback]​


That is exactly how they seem to be done on the majority of the ones I see including the one at CW.

Y, what am I missing here, a TREE?

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

Scott when the tree limb scraped my camper it exposed the upper rear end. It just looked pretty light weight to be holding any tension. I think MFamiliy is right, a bracket might solve the issue though. I just think that the distance of the awning, the tension to hold it out and the limited space between the roof and the slide don't give enough to screw into to hold the slide mechanism.

In looking at one of the photos now though the other thing is the awning mechanism would probably cover the clearance lights, which you don't do either. Humm.


----------



## CamperAndy

Steve - Can you post an after repair picture? From a higher angle. It looks like you have some exposed screw heads across the back. Every thing on the top of my trailer has at least a 1/4" of some type of caulk.

Does anyone have a first hand knowledge of the tension on these awning reels or is this all speculation. The reason why I ask is I do not think the Outbacks are made any more light weight then any of the other rigs out there that have these types of covers. Maybe you would need to use through bolts and re enforce it on the inside but I think it would be something that could be done. The rain gutter on the back would not be needed once the awning was in place and that would be a good place to mount the free end of the awning. JMHO


----------



## NDJollyMon

Y...
YOU CALL THAT A SCRAPE! YIKES! :-O

PS...are you sure the tree 'scraped' the trailer, or did the trailer 'scrape' the tree?


----------



## Y-Guy

Andy I'll try to get a pic of the camper, as its parked now my angle isn't very good though.

The picture makes it look much worse than it was. The dealership fixed things up great and once the newer white caulking fades I probably won't be able to notice it. Luckily it didn't damage the roof membrane, just pulled the piece back and didn't rip it open. Only cost me about $274 for the repair (whew).

You could be right and there is enough structure back there to attach to, it all depends if you can drill into the frame and where its located.

Has anyone talked to their dealership service department about this?


----------



## shake1969

I agree with Jolly, YIKES!









Ought to be a rule about showing naked trailers on this site.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Uggghh... trailer guts.


----------



## Balki14

When we were faced with the same situation, we looked at adding an awning slide as well. However, the top nor the slide are designed to handle the weight and we were concerned about any holes that would eventually leak no matter how well you insulate them.

Since we had a truck and it rarely rains, our thoughts turned to solutions that could be used "in the event it rained". We went to the local Lowes and purchase some of those puzzle blocks that you see as cushions on floors. We measured the length and width and pieced it together on the ground. We trimmed the edges so it fit snug on the slide when put in place. When the wind blows, it does not move as it is wedged in (remember, this is only foam, closed cell so it does not hold water so there is no extra weight per say). when we are done, it take about 30 seconds to break down, put in a storage bag and put in the camper door for the next trip.

Just a thought...PS: It is much quieter when it rains now...


----------



## GlenninTexas

I haven't tried this, but its an idea to consider. Based on the picture of the roofline, you could make an awning out of whatever cloth you want, canvas, sun-block mess, etc. Cut is wide enough to go across the top of the trailer and about 3-6 inches down each side. Do the same on the slide-out end. This would mean each side would be tapered. Attach the fabric to the trailer top and slide-out using heavy duty velcro strips. You would probably want to sewthe cloth side onto the fabric and glue the hook side onto the trailer using a good waterproof glue so the strip wouldn't come loose over time.

Of course, you'd have to put it on and take it off manually, but it would be rather inexpensive to make.

Just a thought.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain

Glenn,
I was thinking of a similar solution. For now, we use a small tarp that we lay across the roof and attach with bungies. NOT pretty but the dirt stays off the roof. We don't worry about the noise of the rain - part of camping for us.

I wouldn't mind doing a manual cover when I thought it was required - I wouldn't use it every time.

Brian


----------



## snsgraham

OK. I think I need to clarify Noisey Rain. The rain we had the night in question last summer and then again at the ocean a couple of weeks ago kept us awake. I just want to soften it a bit.

" The rain gutter on the back would not be needed once the awning was in place and that would be a good place to mount the free end of the awning. JMHO"

This is what I figured would be the best way to mount the cover. the roller might however obscure the marker lights even if it was attached to the slide out, and that would not be acceptable.

The foam blocks are interesting, might have to get some more info on those. Sounds SIMPLE.

Y--thanks, I think, for the pic of the damage. I agree, trailer guts--eeewwww!

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

Scott another idea that just hit me, have the top of the camper sprayed with something like Line-X or Rhino liner? If it could be smoothed out it should work so the water doesn't build up and is still squeegeed off when you close it, plus it should act as an insulation too. Food for thought.


----------



## snsgraham

Y-Guy said:


> Scott another idea that just hit me, have the top of the camper sprayed with something like Line-X or Rhino liner? If it could be smoothed out it should work so the water doesn't build up and is still squeegeed off when you close it, plus it should act as an insulation too. Food for thought.
> [snapback]16911[/snapback]​


I think that might not work with the seal arrangement and how much would it soften the noise. Possible.

I saw an entire pickup coated with LineX in Durango CO last month. It was not good looking to put it nicely,







I wonder how much weight was added to the truck??

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

The Rhino is a bit softer, but I'm not sure it would work. I wonder if you could find a 1/4" membrane to cover it. Just ideas.


----------



## snsgraham

Here is an update.
I bought a 44" (max factory length) X 96" wide Dometic Slide Topper in Polar White. Cost was just under $240. The "Sunbrella" fabric that we orderd a week ago should be in this coming weekend. Cost $50.
I have mounted the hardware to the slideout and that went extremely well, very sturdy and easily done. The other end of the topper is going to slide into an aluminum extrusion that will go inplace of the gutter just below the red clearance lights. I am anticipating this part of the install will be really easy as well and that is why I have left it for last.
One of the neat parts of this topper will be that the top of the tube that the fabric rolls up on will be above the top edge of the slide by about an inch. This means that the whole assembly will be well below the sight line for the marker lights.
Weather permitting I hope to have it all finished maybe by next Sunday.....wish me luck.

I of course have been taking pics right along the whole proccess







!

Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain

Look forward to this one. Well done!


----------



## CanadaCruizin

I'm interested in snsgraham's pics also. We've got some snow here and the TT has been winterized/parked since September. Any mods for me will have to be done in the Spring.


----------

